# Help Please



## nanamomo (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello All,

I will be likely moving to Subang Jaya early next year, but I have a few questions and would appreciate anyone's help & advice.


2) I will be working for a Malaysian company in a management positon.
I dont hold a degree. Will this be okay to get a work permit and does any know roughly how long the process takes?


1) Accomodation budget is Rm2500 per month.
I am looking for nice and convenient 2 bedroom apartment. Can I get something decent with this sort of budget? Can anyone recommend any good property webistes or appartment blocks to consider?

Thanks in advance for any advice from anyone.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Work permit could be done on the same day. See this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/malaysia-expat-forum/137364-how-long-does-work-visa-take.html

Whether or not you hold a degree should be discussed with the employer upfront of whether this will be an issue. Quite frankly, its rather difficult to say.

You can try to do a search and contact the owners directly
Subang Perdana Court 10 for rent


----------

